# Post all your Networking Related Queries here



## Batistabomb (Jan 7, 2008)

*Post all your Networking Related Discussions,Queries here*

Guys we had no any seperate thread for NETWORKING, as a Networker having CCNA iam going to start this thread,where everyone of us having knowledge of Networking (wired / wireless) can answer to the problems of Computer's LAN / WAN here,as a LAN Expert i can max. provide answers to our people queries and also provides some basic tips, tutorials, queries and even most frequent problems with solutions,also remember all the carrer guidance , course descriptions, materials, preperation way for Networking World can also discussed here 

so let's take on :

1. *Wirless Networking Tips :*

a. *Plan antenna placement*

The first step in implementing a closed wireless access point is to place the access point's antenna in such a way that it limits how much the signal can reach areas outside the coverage area. Don't place the antenna near a window, as the glass does not block the signal. Ideally, your antenna will be placed in the centre of the area you want covered with as little signal leaking outside the walls as possible. Of course, it's next to impossible to completely control this, so other measures need to be taken as well.


b. *Use WEP*

Wireless encryption protocol (WEP) is a standard method to encrypt traffic over a wireless network. While it has major weaknesses, it is useful in deterring casual hackers. Many wireless access point vendors ship their units with WEP disabled in order to make the product installation easier. This practice gives hackers immediate access to the traffic on a wireless network as soon as it goes into production since the data is directly readable with a wireless sniffer.


c.*Change the SSID and disable its broadcast*

The Service Set Identifier (SSID) is the identification string used by the wireless access point by which clients are able to initiate connections. This identifier is set by the manufacturer and each one uses a default phrase, such as "101" for 3Com devices. hackers that know these pass phrases can easily make unauthorised use of your wireless services. For each wireless access point you deploy, choose a unique and difficult-to-guess SSID, and, if possible, suppress the broadcast of this identifier out over the antenna so that your network is not broadcast for use. It will still be usable, but it won't show up in a list of available networks.


d. *Disable DHCP*

At first, this may sound like a strange security tactic, but for wireless networks, it makes sense. With this step, hackers would be forced to decipher your IP address, subnet mask, and other required TCP/IP parameters. If a hacker is able to make use of your access point for whatever reason, he or she will still need to figure out your IP addressing as well.


e. *Disable or modify SNMP settings*

If your access point supports SNMP, either disable it or change both the public and private community strings. If you don't take this step, hackers can use SNMP to gain important information about your network.


f. *Use access lists / MAC Filtering*

To further lock down your wireless network, implement an access list, if possible. Not all wireless access points support this feature, but if yours does, it will allow you to specify exactly what machines are allowed to connect to your access point. The access points that support this feature can sometimes use Trivial File Transfer Protocol (TFTP) to periodically download updated lists in order to prevent the administrative nightmare of having to sync these lists on every unit.
Using MAC address filtering also improves your security drastically. 

Source : forums.guru3d.com

2. *Connecting two systems Remotely :*

a. In order to connect two remote locations via existing broadband internet is possible only by an added extra remote device,for viewing remote desktop's over exixting internet is possible by different software like VNC (go for Charan's thread in tutorials for more info : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74510) server, and many net available softwares like Team viewer,r login e.t.c; 

b. But by the above one's we can only verify the remote desktop and with some limited access, in need of complete control we don't find these as favour, also these softwares has some distance limitations, what if we want to give access for Windows server in Bangalore to it's head office at Newyork, several workstations, printers, and additional networked equipment connected remotely to the Bangalore server also needs to be accessed to Newyork,here comes remote devices operating in 3 types of technologies :

1. *Circuit Switched Technology* (rarely used)
ex : ISDN
2. *Packet Switched Technology *( moderately used)
ex : Frame Relay,VPN
3. *Leased Lines* ( mostly used)
EX: T1,T2,T3

c. One of the best choice to cover two offices remotely is the use of Packet Switching and the device with the best use for security concerns is the *Virtual Private Network (VPN)*

Devices needed :

a. VPN Concentrator or Router (Prefferably CISCO)
ex CISCO VPN 3xxx series,VPN Router :  BEFSX41 Linksys Router
b. high-speed (usually Cable orDSL) Internet connection between two locations (Two offices with T1 internet connections can be connected using VPN routers)
If additional speed is required :

c. dedicated T1 line can be set up between two locations. This is called a "point-to-point" T1 line. Your local service provider may offer this feature to you. 
Extra Hardware :
d. Assume if you want to access remote server while travelling, for this you need Connect up to the Internet and VPN into their corporate office.For this you need an extra device may be a,

*CISCO VPN Gateway *( costing much) or
*Linksys VPN Endpoint  *

Configuration of VPN Concentrator :
I will upload it on request

Most Frequent Problem with VPN's :

Linksys VPN endpoint may not use the same tuneling protocol as your Win XP machine (Microsoft insists on it's L2TP proprietary protocol).  If our memory serves Linksys offers a free client for Windows machines.

The simplest way to do VPN is to use Hamachi.that will give you an instant file sharing capabilities between connected machines using an iron clad secure connection.


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 7, 2008)

Connecting two systems...one with win Vista n other with Win XP on lan????
Connecting two laptops for gaming using wifi(w/o router) one using vista n the other XP


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 8, 2008)

codename_romeo said:


> Connecting two systems...one with win Vista n other with Win XP on lan????


Here the actual problem arises because Vista systems can't see XP guys all of a sudden , for this you need to install the Link Layer Topology Discovery (LLTD) Responder (KB922120) on the XP machines.You can get this from Microsoft :

*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...1D-EE46-481E-BA11-37F485FA34EA&displaylang=en

Remember, you should install this soft on both the XP and Vista machines,
then normal connection is established by means of exixiting cable and for remote connectivity:

1. On the vista, type this command: net share
2. On XP , type this command :
net view\\vistahostname

For file sharing and printer sharing Vista has a two way firewall enabled so make sure File and Print Sharing is enabled to allow access (its disabled by default).Do the same on XP.

Also, the workgroup names may be different, on XP its MSHOME, on Vista it may be called Workgroup. 

If your sys has antivirus installed :

If you're using McAfee on your Vista computer be sure your other computer IP is added to the Trusted IP list on the Security Center under Firewall > Advanced > Trusted IP's on McAfee and repeat the same with Norton or any if you had one



codename_romeo said:


> Connecting two laptops for gaming using wifi(w/o router) one using vista n the other XP


 
Please name the Laptops












3. *Making the Wireless Home Network Connection in Windows XP Without a Router :*

We'll start with a single computer that already has a wired Ethernet broadband connection to the Internet. Then we'll build the ad hoc wireless network in three steps:

1.The first step will be to install an 802.11b wireless card in the main computer and configure it as a computer-to-computer (ad hoc) wireless connection. 
2.The second step will be to install a wireless card in a second computer. 
3.To complete the network and provide connectivity to the Internet, Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) will be enabled on the host. 

As you read through the procedures below, note that the accompanying images are captured from both the host and client computers and that the screen shots of the host computer contain a silver title bar, while the client computer screen shots contain a blue title bar.

Read rest from :

*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/expert/bowman_02april08.mspx


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 8, 2008)

@Batistabomb
is there ny mirror for that files????
Or if that KB archive is present in Autopatcher?


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 8, 2008)

aravind_n20 said:


> @Batistabomb
> is there ny mirror for that files????
> Or if that KB archive is present in Autopatcher?


Sorry i actually did not verified that validation note, ok i had backup of that file i can upload to your mails up on your request, do you really needs it ?







*4. NETWORKING Career Guidance :*

Before starting this section, i would like to tell the fact that the future of Networkers is bright from 2010,due to evolution of hundreds of companies,so i will discuss what are the courses to be taken to grab a job with great career in computer networking,networking jobs comes under many names and categories but all of them consider about only two issues 

1. LAN/WAN
2. Security

All of the jobs categorized only in to these two groups but with different names like 

a. System Administrator
b. Network Administrator
c. Security Analyst / Specialist
d. Network Engineer..........................e.t.c;

But the most job cases comes with Administration i.e; maintaining the complete backbone netwotking of company which may be a Network Engineer / Administrator  and the other the system administration i.e; whatever may be the Operating Systems (WIN,LINUX,SOLARIS,HP-UX e.t.c) you should be the complete master in using that, we can name him as System Administrator 

Now any further queries on job tiles you can ask here,

Coming to what are the courses you should have on is , majority of users selection is OS Administration max. to Windows->job titled (a),(b) above

FOR THIS THE COURSES ARE :

1. MCSE (Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer) : 

Total consisting of 7 papers having each paper costing around INR 2,500

MCSE is further categorized in to *MCP,MCSA*
For MCP it's enough if you attempt 2 papers then you will achieve an official grade from microsoft as a Microsoft Certified Professional

For MCSA you should attempt 4 to 5 papers, which gives you MIcrosoft Certified System Administrator

2. RHCE (Red Hat Certified Engineer) :

This exam comes to prove you are a *LINUX *expert

Note : I provided the above only as an example, if you ahve any query for certifications and careers , you can contact me here, also achieving certificate is not a mandatory if you are well performer in the desired interview, but some companies nowadays clearly mentioning ,the candiate to be certifier which doesn't matters if you are the top performer in interview

Coming to WAN Services jibs marked (c),(d) as above you should do certification in some wireless world, especially CISCO certifications under this category are a lot mostly popularized are 

1. CCNA (Cisco Certified Netwotk Associate) :

For this you should attempt a paper or couple of papers costing INR 7,500

2. *CCNP,CCDP,CCSP (security)* all else comes depends on your zeal

For more information log in to : *www.cisco.com/web/learning/le3/learning_career_certifications_and_learning_paths_home.html

Contact me here for further queries.........












5. *Connecting Two Latop's by means of a simple Cross-Over Cable :*

Scenario :  You had a new laptop having vista installed, just buyed and needs the access of all the files or desired to play multi player games from your old lappy having XP installed already

Here comes the concept of how to connect two laptops in a network without using any extra hardware, the only cost for this is a network cable mostly a CAT5e (ex :StarTech.com 6-Ft. Cat5e Crossover UTP Patch Cable (Yellow)) Cross-Over cable (visit : *www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2284646&cp=&sr=1&origkw  for more information) and working network adapters on both the machines,all the lappy's recently had their own in-built adapter cards already

Coming to the procedure :

1. Plug one end of the cable to the Vista laptop, another - to the XP one. 
2. Go to My Computer in the XP laptop, under the Computer Name tab find which workgroup Your computer belongs to. If it is not "WORKGROUP" (most probably it is "MSHOME"), then change it to "WORKGROUP", by clicking the corresponding button(s). 
3. You will be asked for restart of the system if You change the workgroup name. If You will, then do so. 
4. Repeat steps 1 - 3 for another laptop (most probably You'll not have to, cuz by default Vista is configured as mentioned above). 
5. Go to Network and Sharing Center in the Control Panel of Vista laptop, click on the "Manage network connections", right click on the "Local Area Network" and click "Properties", select "Internet Protocol Version 4" or simply "TCP/IPv4" and then click "Properties". In the "General" tab check "Use the following IP address" and type "192.168.1.15" for IP address, "255.255.255.0" for Subnet mask, and "192.168.1.1" for Default gateway. 
6. Click "OK" everywhere. 
7. Do the same on another machine, but type "192.168.1.13" for IP address. 
8. Put what You want to share on Vista machine to the "Public" directory, under "C:\Users\Public", and what You want to share on Your XP machine to the "SharedDocs" folder under "My Computer".


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks buddy .... wil try out n let you know


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

well, network domain controller?


----------



## Hackattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice work bro,
But can you give anything more on windows lan networking. 
I got fed up with xp file sharing, got tired with stupid errors like "workgroup not accessible, you dont have permissions ..." "network path not found..." "an operation was made to a nonexestent network....."
I searched the Internet  day in and day out, trying different things, but failure is waht i got.

I have 2 pc both running XP sp2 connected over a crossover cable. But first few days it worked like fine, then after few days problem started, some time it works sometimes don't. I click the 'view workgroup computers" i see the horuglass timesout after 10 sec giving one of those stupid errors, after few tries i can see the other computer, but again the same errors, i am still having this problem.

Finally now i switched over to a free version of FTP installed on both pc.  Now i can have a peace of mind. Only one thing i can say about windows networking -it $ucks.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 22, 2008)

Batistabomb said:


> 1. MCSE (Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer) :
> 
> Total consisting of 7 papers having each paper costing around INR 2,500
> 
> ...



Correction for MCP. You are an MCP if you clear 1 paper.

Thanks for the other information. Good thread


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 22, 2008)

Dunno how I missed this topic but one suggestion is NOT to use WEP. Use WPA. WPA2 can also be used if all the devices support. Also if WPA2 is used in Windows XP then a patch from MS is needed.


----------



## cpyder (Feb 4, 2008)

@ Batistabomb, thank you for starting this thread. I have been running around the net looking for a few answers. May be you will be able to help me out.

In a few days time, I would be setting up a network for internet sharing. We would have a satellite connection feeding into a server/router/etc/etc and the connection is then to be shared among 10-15 PCs (running XP prof, Home Edition and Ubuntu) and a couple of IP Phones.

Now, Here are my questions:-

1.  I am sure, we can setup a proxy server and thus have a control over all the sites being visited by the clients. And AFAIK both Apache and Squid will do the job.  How can I go a step further and 

   a.  allocate bandwidth to each user and each computer
   b.  allocate data upload/download to each user and computer
   c.  automate bandwidth variation depending on time of the day, e.g. increasing bandwidth in night time and reducing during day.

I am aware of hardware bandwidth managers, but at this point I would want to know about the softwares (preferably free) for the job.

2.  configuration of XP Home Edition computers. as they can not be made part of office network/domain - at least there is no straightforward way like in XP prof.

3.  We have Windows 2003 Server and ubuntu 7.10.  Could you also educate me on which one would be better for proxy?

4.  Any links to useful articles on the web etc will be highly appreciated.  Any other tip on the installation is most welcome.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2008)

Useful discussions- will keep watching in the future


----------



## cpyder (Feb 6, 2008)

No Help yet...


----------



## kanu2k7 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello Sirji
I bought a  MICRONET  SP918GK Access Point
*www.micronet.info/model_detai...s_no=6&sno=131 
to share and play games with my friends in my building and i told him to buy a USB WiFi Lan Adapter or a PCI WLAN Card but he bought a Linksys Broadband router with access point WRT54G 
*www.linksys.com/servlet/Satel...9789B01#widget

now i need to know how can we share folders an play LAN games with each other wireless and how.
And if it can be done, can I connect more than 2 WiFi access points?


----------



## cpyder (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi there again,  

OK.. couple of days ago I posted a question here about the networking solution. I have the solution - finally.  After a lot of googling around this is what I have done (its just an outline - pardon me for lack of time):-  

-PC - HP compaq desktop with 2 GHz C2D, 1 GB, 160 GB, ONE NIC (ip - 192.168.1.10) running XP Prof SP2

-Install VMware. -Install Ubuntu 7.10 in VMware - allocate 780MB, 20 GB, TWO NICs (IP - 20.20.20.2 - internet, 192.168.1.1 - LAN facing.) 

-Install Squid - configure as transparent proxy. 

-Install Dansguardian and Webmin. -The host PC connects to a Layer II switch. The Virtual Machine connects through the same single ethernet cable. (I did not know it would be possible to have more than one IP addresses running on one NIC, that too altogether different subnets and netmasks!!)

-Other PCs on the LAN connected to the same L-2 switch.

-Other PCs configured with gateway as 192.168.1.1 (Virtual Machine)

-My network is set!! and it works perfectly.
--phew.. i feel like a network geek  .

---Now i am looking around about setting up a firewall for my proxy.. anyone with any ideas..??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank heavens.Finally a thread for a career which I would be aspiring for in the future. 

I have tons of question running in my head right now but for the time being only this:
1.) Is it necessary to have an engineering/science background to enter into a Networking field?

2.) How difficult is CCNA? What's the top CISCO certification? 

3.) What things do I need to prepare for before I enter into this field?

4.) What pay packages are we looking out for on an average if we are CCNA qualified?

5.)Finally what courses are recommend & any institutions in specific?

Take your time to answer these queries.


----------



## suniltr77 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am new to networking. I have no idea about this. I want to network 2 PCs runnng on XP. I followed the every steps to make a home or small office network. I used the LAN wire provided with my DSL modem to connect the 2 PCs( One end to each one). But I don't see any PC under the same group MSHOME that I created. Also I see the LAN symbol in the Taskbar disconnected. Windows wizard is so simple that I think I have followed it relegiously.Can anybody tell me what error I am commiting.


----------



## cpyder (Apr 22, 2008)

@ Sunil, 
I assume that you have not done absolutely anything other than  what you've written here.. viz.. connect to PCs with the cable provided with router, and ran Network Setup Wizard. and ofcourse both pcs running xp prof..

First .. I suppose the culprit for the disconnected network in your case is - the cable.  The cable that comes with routers, is generally what we know as a straight pair cable.  What you need in your case is a 'Crossover Cable'.  You can get one prepared by a computer vendor for under Rs 25/- (i think) for about 2 mts long cable.

Second.. check your tcp/ip properties. Control Panel - Network Connections - Right Click on 'Local Area Connection' - Click properties.
-In the General tab, scroll down to TCP/IP properties and double click on it.

In this new window  select Use following address..
192.168.1.1
subnet mask 255.255.255.0

in the second computer, change ip address to 192.168.1.2 and subnet mask to 255.255.255.0

You may leave other fields gateway, dns servers blank if all you want to do is connect these two comps.

The IP address/subnet mask that I have mentioned above are not sacrosanct, however they are good to get you started.

Assuming that no other settings have been changed in your systems AND firewall (if you have any) is not blocking the connection, you should be connected.

To check, open a command window and try pinging the other comp using 
	
	



```
ping 192.168.1.2
```
 from comp addressed 192.168.1.1

If you get a reply, that means the connection is working. Now open windows explorer or my computer and locate you network share.  If you dont see the other comp, just type the address of the other comp 
	
	



```
\\192.168.1.2
```
 in one in the address bar.  Attention to the slashes - they are \\ and not // which is used in URLs.

Hope that helps.. 
cheers..


----------



## suniltr77 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have the cable tested. It is working fine.I just made my firewall off.After setting the IP address as you described I did
ping 192.168.1.2
It returned 
Destination host unreachable.


----------



## cpyder (Apr 23, 2008)

@ Sunil,

Sorry for delay, Your cable is working fine, but, in all probability, its not the correct one.  If you read my previous post, you need a crossover cable to connect a PC to another PC. 

Rule is - crossover cable for connecting same type of devices - viz pc to pc, router to router/switch.

straight cable to connect different types - viz pc to router/switch. So, cable supplied with router is usually straight and hence you can not use it to connect 2 PCs.

I could explain more but here is one page that would clear up the concept without any doubt, worth a look here .


If even after using the crossover cable you can't get through, hmm.. then we would look into other stuff.

-hope that helps


----------



## suniltr77 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks cpyder I now understand the problem. But to check/rectify I need to travel atleast 150 KM from home.People unable to acknowledge this.I will let you know after I get success.

People never listened the word LINUX here in my smal town. Thanks again.


----------



## suniltr77 (May 11, 2008)

I managed to get a RJ45 Cable. I configured the IP Address as you suggested.While ping operation ran successful on both computers. But the problem of sharing remains.Let me tell you the fact. Dell PC shows the Acer and Dell on the MSHOME page, but I am unable to access the Acer from there. And from Acer PC I am unable to access the page MSHOME. In both the cases I am getting the warning access denied. I have attachewd the screenshot.
Please help.


----------



## nish_higher (May 11, 2008)

I have a ADSL modem (bsnl) and TP Link Router connected via Netgear 8port switch.just purchased this TP-link WiFi TL-WA501G

Everytime i try to access WiFi router's homepage , i get error msg-internet explorer cant,..etc



I've tried resetting the modem twice,plugged it directly into my mac/PC but no success so far.

help..


----------



## cpyder (May 22, 2008)

@sunil

For some reason, I can't open the screen shot you attached. Nevertheless, see if the following works for you:-

I assume you have run the network setup wizard. In any case run it again on both comps and give the name for workgroup during the setup. Use the same workgroup name for both comps (although its not necessary, but just to be kinda safe)

Restart both comps

Share one folder on one comp - right click on folder - properties - sharing and security - select share this folder.

Uncheck 'Allow users to modify my files' unless you want otherwise.

Click OK/Apply.

Try accessing this folder from the other comp.

If you get access denied,

open my computer, Tools- folder options - 'View' tab - scroll down to last and uncheck 'Use simple file sharing'

Click OK/Apply


Now, right click on the shared folder - properties - click 'Security' tab.

Click on add and add new entry <Everyone>  (w/o brackets)


Click OK

Verify permissions for <Everyone>


You should be able to access this folder from other comp now.


Hope this helps, and sorry for delay in reply.



@ Nish

May be I can help you if you tell me the layout of your network a little more clearly. 

Is it something like 

BSNL Router -> 8 Port switch -> TPLink -> Your comp ??

Have you subscribed for multiple connections?
Is your comp configured for automatic IP address or is it Manually configured?


----------



## suniltr77 (May 23, 2008)

OOPS it's the virus again. I have downloaded a lot of arts for knowledge, read and convinced that it could not be so diff. I formatted and see that it actually is simple like you are saying. I think there must be the virus which was blocking it.


----------



## acewin (May 24, 2008)

before I read everything, I need to write, GOOD POST


----------

